# Macintosh HD n'apparaît pas au choix du disque dur pour l'installation



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

J'ai tenté une restauration complète de mon OS x en redémarrant sur une clé de reBoot. 
En maintenant la touche ALT au démarrage puis en choisissant ma clé qui me permettent d'atteindre l'utilitaire de réinstallation. 

Jusque la ca fonctionne, je choisi donc réinstaller Mac OS X. J'accepte les termes et j'arrive au choix du disque dur pour l'installation et la néant ! Rien ne s'affiche, mon disque dur interne n'y est pas. Mon disque Macintosh HD n'y est pas  stp aider moi


----------



## Geekfou (15 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Quand tu arrives à l’écran des 4 options, vas sur utilitaire de disque et vérifies que tu vois ton disque Macintosh HD


----------



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

Non je vois absolument rien .. Le disque Macintosh HD a disparu complètement


----------



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

J'ai seulement hitachi et disk0s1


----------



## Geekfou (15 Décembre 2015)

Caroline1992 a dit:


> J'ai seulement hitachi et disk0s1


Tu sélectionne Hitachi 
Clique sur l’onglet Partitionner, dans Schéma de partition sélectionne 1 partition 
Dans Information de la partition, tu renommer ta partition Macintosh HD, pour le Format c’est Mac OS étendu (journalisé) clique sur Applique
Une nouvelle fenêtre s’ouvre sélectionner Tableau de partition GUID ensuite fermez la fenêtre (point rouge)
La fermeture de la fenêtre t’amène sur la fenêtre principale. Choisir maintenant le menu Installation d’OS X .


----------



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

Après avoir fait ces instructions 
Tu sélectionne Hitachi 
Clique sur l’onglet Partitionner, dans Schéma de partition sélectionne 1 partition 
Dans Information de la partition, tu renommer ta partition Macintosh HD, pour le Format c’est Mac OS étendu (journalisé) clique sur appliquer

Jai une fenêtre qui a apparu et elle dit 
Si je veux vraiment partitionner le disque hitachi que cela entraînera la suppression de toutes les données de ce disque ...

Cette partition sera effacée 
Disk0s1
Cette partition sera ajoutée
Macintosh HD


----------



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

Je clique sur partionner quand 
même ?


----------



## Geekfou (15 Décembre 2015)

Caroline1992 a dit:


> Je clique sur partionner quand
> même ?


oui, si tu n'as pas de données à récupérer


----------



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

La partition a échoué erreur 
Impossible de démonter le disque ..


----------



## Geekfou (15 Décembre 2015)

Sélectionne Hitachi, clique sur réparer le disque


----------



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

Alerte 
Ce disque ne contient pas la partition système EFI . Si vous compter démarrer votre ordinateur sur ce disque ou l'inclure dans la matrice RAID. Sauvegardez vos données puis partitionner ce disque


----------



## Geekfou (15 Décembre 2015)

Réessaie la procédure #5


----------



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

Restaurer ?


----------



## Geekfou (15 Décembre 2015)

Caroline1992 a dit:


> Restaurer ?


Tu sélectionne Hitachi 
Clique sur l’onglet Partitionner, dans Schéma de partition sélectionne 1 partition 
Dans Information de la partition, tu renommer ta partition Macintosh HD, pour le Format c’est Mac OS étendu (journalisé) clique sur Applique
Une nouvelle fenêtre s’ouvre sélectionner Tableau de partition GUID ensuite fermez la fenêtre (point rouge)
La fermeture de la fenêtre t’amène sur la fenêtre principale. Choisir maintenant le menu Installation d’OS X .


----------



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

J'ai les mêmes alerte d'erreur


----------



## Geekfou (15 Décembre 2015)

Quel est le modèle du Mac ?
Arrives-tu encore à démarrer ton Mac normalement ?


----------



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

Je peux encore utiliser la petite pomme .. Redémarrer et éteindre ..


----------



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

Seulement J’arrive pas a voir le modèle de l'ordinateur .. 
Je dois absolument faire commande R pour l'ouvrir pour être sur les 4 options


----------



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

J'ai téléphoner à Apple et il mon dit .. Que la raison pour laquelle j'arrive pas a installer mon programme OS X  sur mon disque dur Macintosh  serais causer par un code.. Un mot de passe Et que cela serais aussi la raison pourquoi il apparaît pas  à la fin des procédures d'installation.. Un mot de passe ?? Mais j'arrive pas à comprendre ..j'ai le même mot de passe pour tout .. ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour *Caroline*.

Il y a quelque chose de manifestement pas « _catholique_ » (conforme à l'universel) dans la situation logique du (ou des) disque(s) de ton Mac. L'allusion à une partition EFI absente alors même que, régulièrement parlant, la partition /dev/disk0s1 signalée présente identifie l'ESP = EFI System Partition de 209 Mo + l'allusion à une « matrice RAID » existante (qui impliquerait plus d'un disque là où un Hitachi unique se trouve listé) + l'absence d'une partition-Système disponible (régulièrement identifiée en /dev/disk0s2) => voilà qui demande impérativement des éclaircissements sur la situation logique du (ou des) disque(s) de ton Mac.

Pour les obtenir, démarre (avec "_alt_") sur ta clé d'installation. Néglige la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires OS X et va, dans la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran, au menu _Utilitaires_ pour sélectionner le sous-menu : Terminal. Une fenêtre s'ouvre, analogue à celle d'un traitement de texte basique, avec une invite de commande -bash-3.2# flanquée d'un pointeur déplaçable. Tu peux y passer des commandes en mode texte, soit informatives, soit opératives.

Saisis pour commencer, en respectant l'espace intermédaire, la commande purement informative :


```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> en retour, tu vois s'afficher le tableau du partitionnement de tous les disques (internes comme externes) actuellement attachés à ton Mac --> est-ce que tu peux prendre un cliché numérique de ce tableau affiché à ton écran, le charger sur un site hébergeur d'images du net, puis poster ici le lien à cette image pour qu'on puisse constater _de visu_ l'état des choses concernant le (ou les) disque(s) de ton Mac ?

L'invite de commande -bash-3.2# réaffichée après saut de ligne en conclusion de la commande précédente, saisis à présent la commande toujours informative :


```
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ --> s'il n'y a pas de format spécial dit « CoreStorage » sur le disque de ton Mac, tu vas obtenir simplement la ligne :


```
No Logical Volume Groups found
```
  par contre, s'il y a un format « CoreStorage », tu vas obtenir un tableau (plus ou moins complet) décrivant cette architecture logique --> idem : si c'était le cas, peux-tu prendre encore un cliché de ce tableau complet, l'héberger et poster ici le lien à l'image ?


----------



## laremiseart (15 Décembre 2015)

Je ne veux pas t'affoler mais j'ai eu le même problème que toi en 2013. Pour ma part mon disque dur avait claqué entre temps dans mon mac. Impossible donc de le restaurer.


----------



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

J'espère qu'il sera réparable Il est chez le technicien en ce moment .. Je souhaite que cela fonctionne [emoji120]


----------



## Caroline1992 (15 Décembre 2015)

Merci pour l'aide, mais je l'est envoyé chez le technicien .. Je vous renvois le diagnostique.. merci encore


----------



## Caroline1992 (22 Janvier 2016)

Le disque dur avait claqué!!!! 
Par chance, le technicien la changé  il fonctionne comme un neuf maintenant!! Merci encore pour tout.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2016)

Caroline1992 a dit:


> le technicien la changé  il fonctionne comme un neuf maintenant!!



Encore heureux qu'un disque neuf fonctionne comme un... œuf neuf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## tyqynq84 (12 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Encore heureux qu'un disque neuf fonctionne comme un... œuf neuf !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bonjour macomaniac mon disque dur apparait plus lors de l'installation peut tu m'en dire plus merci d'avance

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2: 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC               121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk14

-bash-3.2# asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s2 --settype "Apple_HFS"
asr: Volume adjustment failed: Unknown error: -123
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk1s2
You cannot erase the boot disk
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2018)

@tyqynq84
Dans les réponses que tu as lues, n'est-il pas mentionné qu'il est souhaitable de donner le résultat entre des balises </> Code ?


----------



## tyqynq84 (12 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @tyqynq84
> Dans les réponses que tu as lues, n'est-il pas mentionné qu'il est souhaitable de donner le résultat entre des balises </> Code ?


euuu non c'est a dire ?


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2018)

tyqynq84 a dit:


> euuu non c'est a dire ?


Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


Regarde ta réponse #26, j'ai corrigé.


----------



## tyqynq84 (12 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @tyqynq84
> Dans les réponses que tu as lues, n'est-il pas mentionné qu'il est souhaitable de donner le résultat entre des balises </> Code ?


aaaah yes dac je viens de voir desoler


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir *tyqynq84
*
Voici ton disque interne -->

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2: 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC               121.1 GB   disk0s2
```


tu t'aperçois qu'au lieu d'une description de type et de nom de volume de la partition principale > tu as à la place l'*UUID* : *7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC*. C'est l'*UUID* du type de partition : "*Apple_APFS*". Il est mentionné dans un tableau de *diskutil* si (et seulement si) l'OS démarré (OS de secours ici) est un OS pré-*apfs* qui ne reconnaît pas ce format.

À voir l'image-disque téléchargée par internet et contenant cet OS de secours démarré -->

```
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk1s2
```


on s'aperçoit qu'à la fois le nom du volume est *OS X Base System* (et pas *Mac OS X Base System* comme pour les OS de secours de Lion 10.7 & Mountain Lion 10.8) > et que la table de partition de l'image-disque est une *APM* (*A*pple_*P*artition_*M*ap) désuète. Elle a été remplacée par une *GPT* à partir de l'OS El Capitan 10.11. Tu es donc démarré sur l'OS de secours d'usine de ton Mac > qui est soit Mavericsk 10.9 > soit Yosemite 10.10. OS incapables de gérer l'*apfs*.
----------

Comme tu n'as rien expliqué --> je ne peux pas connaître la source de ton problème ni tes intentions. Est-ce que tu peux les détailler ?


----------



## tyqynq84 (12 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *tyqynq84
> *
> Voici ton disque interne -->
> 
> ...




Voilà mon problème j’ai voulu réinitialiser mon Mac  book Bro pour le vendre j’ai supprimé tout ce qui fallait réinstaller Mac OS Mojave et le téléchargement s'est coupé d’un coup seulement j’ai appuyé au re démarrage Maj + option + command + R maintenant y me propose effectivement Yosemite 10.10 j’ai cliqué sur installer  mets le disque dur avait disparu


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2018)

Je ne pense pas que les ressources d'installation de Yosemite 10.10 soient encore disponibles sur le serveur du Mac App Store.

Veux-tu quand même que je te passe une commande de reformatage > qui va remonter un volume *Macintosh HD* réinstallable --> pour que tu tentes cette option ?


----------



## tyqynq84 (12 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que les ressources d'installation de Yosemite 10.10 soient encore disponibles sur le serveur du Mac App Store.
> 
> Veux-tu quand même que je te passe une commande de reformatage > qui va remonter un volume *Macintosh HD* réinstallable --> pour que tu tentes cette option ?



Oui je veux bien essayer n’importe quel solution 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## macomaniac (12 Novembre 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""* ; le *0* de *disk0s2* est un zéro

la commande reformate la partition principale en *jhfs+* > et remonte un volume intitulé *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## tyqynq84 (13 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
> ...




```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD"disk0s2
Usage:  diskutil eraseVolume format name MountPoint|DiskIdentifier|DeviceNode
Completely erase a disk (partition or whole), laying down a new file system
volume.  Ownership of the affected disk is required.  Format is the specific
file system personality name (or alias) you want to erase it as (JHFS+, etc.).
Name is the (new) volume name (subject to file system naming restrictions), or
can be specified as %noformat% to skip initialization (to skip newfs). You
cannot erase the boot volume.
Example: diskutil eraseVolume JHFS+ UntitledHFS /Volumes/SomeDisk
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
```


----------



## tyqynq84 (13 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
> ...



oublie de la touche espace dans la commande voila le bon : 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 113 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2018)

Le formatage a réussi.

Quitte le Terminal > dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" --> en prenant *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé...

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'article (= ressources de ré-installation de Yosemite) > n'a pas été déclaré indisponible sur le serveur.​


----------



## tyqynq84 (13 Novembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le formatage a réussi.
> 
> Quitte le Terminal > dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" --> en prenant *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé...
> 
> - tu n'auras qu'à dire si l'article (= ressources de ré-installation de Yosemite) > n'a pas été déclaré indisponible sur le serveur.​



Nickel ça marché merci à toi t’es un génie !!!


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2018)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Declick_design (4 Janvier 2019)

Salut Macomaniac,

Je me permet  de reposter à ce sujet car ce matin et ouvrant la session de mon iMac je restait avec un écran noir plusieurs Minutes, j’ai donc forcer le redémarrage et ensuite si apparue un symbole barré sur un fond noir et je n’avais plus accès à rien j’ai donc redémarré encore mais cette fois en restant appuyé sur cmd R afin de réinstaller macos mais au moment de choisir un disque d’installation, aucun disque n’apparaît. J’ai donc décidé de faire une réparation ou même un formatage mais le disi Hitashi ou Macintosh n’apparaît pas non plus j’avais le Desk de base système ou quelque chose comme ça. J’ai testé ta procédure avec le Terminal mais j’ai cela (voir image) pourrais-tu m’aider stp ?!

Salutations


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2019)

Hola, ne t'aventure pas à exécuter des commandes avec le Terminal sans savoir ce que tu fais ! Commence donc par celle-ci...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche entrée. Pour les photos, baisse un peu la résolution à 2048x1152, puis dans ta réponse tu sélectionnes Transférer un fichier, tu sélectionnes ta photo et Miniature, un simple clic dessus l'agrandira dans le forum.


----------



## Olivier 83 (13 Mai 2020)

Bonjour j ai le même problème que caroline  qui peut me sauver 
Merci par avance


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *Olivier*

Es-tu dans une session de secours actuellement (écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ou *macOS* - selon l'OS) ?


----------



## Olivier 83 (13 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Olivier*
> 
> Es-tu dans une session de secours actuellement (écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ou *macOS* - selon l'OS) ?



Merci Mecomaniac de bien vouloir me répondre tout d abords.
Je suis novice en informatique , en fait quand j allume mon ordinateur j arrive sur une page d installation  choix de ma langue puis installer Mac OS X.
J accepte les conditions et la plus rien je ne peux pas sélectionner de disque...

Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2020)

Démarre avec less *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées -->

- est-ce que tu obtiens à la fin un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* (ou *macOS*) ?​


----------



## Olivier 83 (14 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Démarre avec less *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées -->
> 
> - est-ce que tu obtiens à la fin un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* (ou *macOS*) ?​


Oui j ai bien une fenêtre  utilitaire voici la photo


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

OS Snow Léopard !

- au menu *Utilitaires* tout en haut de l'écran > tu as un *Terminal*. Lance-le > dans la fenêtre ouverte saisis la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande. Tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac + une série d'*images-disques* auxiliaires

Poste une photo du haut du tableau => que l'on voie le disque interne.


----------



## Olivier 83 (14 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> OS Snow Léopard !
> 
> - au menu *Utilitaires* tout en haut de l'écran > tu as un *Terminal*. Lance-le > dans la fenêtre ouverte saisis la commande :​
> 
> ...


Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Tu as 2 volumes homonymes : celui du DVD d'installation et le grand volume de *999 Go* qui a du se trouver restauré d'après ce volume du DVD. En plus tu as une partition *Recovery HD* sur l'OS de secours de laquelle tu dois aussi pouvoir démarrer. Bref : une situation peu claire.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil info /
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume actuellement démarré

Poste le retour.


----------



## Olivier 83 (14 Mai 2020)

Olivier 83 a dit:


> Voilà
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 173481


Voici le retour après avoir taper y’a commande il est vrai que j’en veux complètement le déboîter mais je n t ai pas arriver


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Tu es démarré sur un clone d'installateur de Snow Léopard hébergé dans le grand volume de *999 Go*. Tu ne peux rien faire dans ces conditions.

- fais le test suivant : redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et presse aussiôt la touche "*alt*" pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage.​
=> poste une photo de cet écran montrant les choix actuels (3 normalement).


----------



## Olivier 83 (14 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu es démarré sur un clone d'installateur de Snow Léopard hébergé dans le grand volume de *999 Go*. Tu ne peux rien faire dans ces conditions.
> 
> - fais le test suivant : redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et presse aussiôt la touche "*alt*" pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage.​
> => poste une photo de cet écran montrant les choix actuels (3 normalement).


Voilà ce que j ai mais j ai déjà tout essayé ça n a jamais fonctionné


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Tu ne peux pas démarrer sur le volume *Récupération 10.13.6* ?


----------



## Olivier 83 (14 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas démarrer sur le volume *Récupération 10.13.6* ?


Voilà ce que j obtiens quand je démarre sur ce volume


macomaniac a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas démarrer sur le volume *Récupération 10.13.6* ?


Voilà ce que j ai quand je démarre que ce volume


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Tu trouves le Terminal à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran (menu *Utilitaires*).

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


(respecte tous les espaces - *"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande reformate le grand volume et remonte un volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Olivier 83 (14 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu trouves le Terminal à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran (menu *Utilitaires*).
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


Voici


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi *diskutil* fait des difficultés à la commande que je t'ai passée.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques => que je voie comment ça se présente sur le disque.


----------



## Olivier 83 (14 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi *diskutil* fait des difficultés à la commande que je t'ai passée.
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Je sais pourquoi ma commande (valide) n'est pas passée : tu as accollé dans ta saisie *jhfs+"Macintosh HD"* alors qu'il faut un espace de séparation : *jhfs+ "Macintosh HD"*.

- repasse la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


en respectant strictement tous les espaces entres les termes

Poste le retour.


----------



## Olivier 83 (14 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je sais pourquoi ma commande (valide) n'est pas passée : tu as accollé dans ta saisie *jhfs+"Macintosh HD"* alors qu'il faut un espace de séparation : *jhfs+ "Macintosh HD"*.
> 
> - repasse la commande :​
> 
> ...


Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Parfait ce coup-ci.

- quitte le *terminal*. Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​


----------



## Olivier 83 (14 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait ce coup-ci.
> 
> - quitte le *terminal*. Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​


Dois je continuer ?




Un immense MERCI !!!!! Je suis en train de tout réinstaller .... bravo encore tu es un vrai pro


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Ratjou (10 Juin 2020)

Bonjour ... même souci chez moi après de multiples péripéties :
J'ai besoin de vos lumières, je suis neophyte.... !
1) je fais la mise à jour Catalina
2) 48h ensuite... ma barre de chargement d'ouverture de session est très très lente et se bloque à 100%.
J'éteins et rallume. Ça n'ouvre toujours pas la session.
3)  je décide de faire un cmd + R pour réinstaller Catalina.. après 2h d'attente, ça m'affiche :




Je fais un SOS utilitaire et j'ai




Donc là je suis DE-PA-SSE !
Je me rends dans un reparateur pro de Bordeaux (Macway pour les citer)

4) j'explique au vendeur qui me dit que le disque est peut etre corrompu et qu il faudra l'effacer...
Il parvient après de longues minutes d'attente (mauvais signe selon lui) à ouvrir ma session sur cmd + R et avec un de ces outils branché en périphérique externe , il tente de m'effacer le disque pour le réinstaller ensuite.
Ça prend de longues minutes à s'effacer.. . Trop long selon lui, ça tourne dans le vide et il
débranche tout et me déclare que mon disque est mort au mieux. Ou ma carte mère.. et le seul moyen est de changer le disque dur sauf si c'est la carte mère atteint.

5) je rentre chez moi.
Je redémarre  avec cmd + R et je lance une récupération mac par internet (le globe terrestre)

6)  quand je vais sur réinstaller OS X, et choisir mon disque, rien n'apparait..il me me propose pas de disque dur sur lequel installé un nouvel OS X

Mon disque dur est-il mort ? Effacé ?
Je dois bel et bien changer de disque dur au risque que ce soit la carte mère qui soit touchée comme me le disait le vendeur...

Merci de m'aider. Je suis paumé


----------



## Ratjou (10 Juin 2020)

J'oubliais : voici le diskutil list comme demandé dans les commentaires ci dessus :


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2020)

Bonjour *Ratjou*

La partition principale de *250 Go* porte la mention : *7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC*. Il s'agit de l'*UUID* qui désigne universellement le type de partition : "*Apple_APFS*". Cet *UUID* n'est mentionné sur une partition de *diskutil* => que lorsque le Système démarré ne reconnaît pas le format *apfs* - lui étant antérieur. C'est le cas ici où tu as effectué un démarrage par internet (globe terrestre) qui a téléchargé en *RAM* l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac avant de démarrer le Mac dessus à la fin. OS de secours d'usine antérieur donc à l'*apfs*.

- quel est le modèle et l'année de ton Mac ? - quel OS t'est-il proposé à la réinstallation (ne la lance pas - c'est pour l'information seulement) à l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" ?​


----------



## Ratjou (10 Juin 2020)

Hello  


c'est un macbook air 13 pouce de début 2014.
il me propose le maverick, mais en fait je ne peux meme pas le lancer car je n'ai aucun disque proposé sur lequel l'installé .


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2020)

Bon. Redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussittôt pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) = démarrage par internet qui va télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours correspondant au plus récent OS public (= Catalina). Tu récupères un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Le Système démarré saura reconnaître l'*apfs* de la partition principale.

- passe alors une commande :​

```
diskutil list internal
```


qui affiche la configuration interne seule

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite du smiley souriant) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau comme tu l'as déjà fait.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Ratjou (10 Juin 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list internal
Could not find disk: internal
-bash-3.2#
```

Le problème, et je pense que c'est lié, c'est que le rédémarrage par internet ne m'a jamais proposé / imposé un OS de secours récent de type Catalina, mais bien l'OS Maverick.
L'OS Maverick m'a été proposé dès que j'ai fait la première récupération par internet. J'ai fait plusieur tentative, mais ça reste en OS Maverick..

Ou alors, j'ai loupé une étape.. probablement


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2020)

Manifestement tu es toujours démarré sur l'OS de secours Mavericks.

- tu n'as pas redémarré via *⌘⌥R* sur un OS de secours Catalina ? - ou bien est-ce que ce démarrage par internet ne fonctionne pas ? Tu as pourtant un type de partition *apfs* sur ton disque > signe que le programme interne de ton Mac (= *EFI*) a été implémenté de la capacité à démarrer par internet sur l'OS de secours Catalina.​


----------



## Ratjou (10 Juin 2020)

J'ai réussi ! Le rédémarrage via internet m'a enfin proposé catalina.. ! 




Mais impossible de copier coller via internet désormai.. le site du forum est inacessible .
Je te joins la commande par photo


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2020)

L'*apfs* convient pour une réinstallation de Catalina : la partition exporte un *Conteneur* (espace-disque virtuel) > hébergeant un volume *Macintosh HD* vide.

- quitte le *terminal*. Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé. Tu n'auras qu'à dire comme ça s'est passé.​


----------



## Ratjou (11 Juin 2020)

Je suis en cours d'installation depuis 2h. Désormais l'installation est bloquée à "il reste 2min" depuis environ une vingtaine de minute 




Ça sent pas bon non ?

Je vais laisser tourner cette nuit et on verra bien si ça décoince.

Je te tiens au jus de l'avancée.
Merci pour ton aide précieuse.


----------



## Ratjou (11 Juin 2020)

J'ai cliqué sur "historique de l'installation" ou qqch du genre..ça a débugué le truc. J'ai eu un écran noir avec un le logo mac et un chargement qui s'est terminé sur : 




J'ai donc fait D pour diagnostic et j'obtiens :




Donc questions :
- ça signifie quoi concrètement ?

Mon DD est mort comme me l'annoncé le réparateur de Macway ?
Si je le change, ça répare tout ou j'ai un risque que ce soit une perte financière sans garantie ?

Merci beaucoup Maître du Terminal,


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

Un problème matériel a bien l'air d'occasionner l'échec de la réinstallation. Mais il semble que ce soit une barrette *RAM* déficiente plutôt qu'un problème de disque. Le problème étant que la *RAM* est soudée à la carte-mère dans ton modèle de Mac.

- aurais-tu un DDE USB  disponible => histoire de vérifier si l'installation est possible à destination d'un disque externe ?​


----------



## Ratjou (11 Juin 2020)

Ah ..
 Et vu que c'est soudé à la carte mère, je suppose qu'il ne me reste plus qu'à changer l'ordi ?

Obsolescence programmée ?
Pas de chance ?
Ou il y a quand meme un lien avec la mise à jour OS réalisée 48h avant le débutdes bugs.. ?

Je ne dispose pas de DDE non...  et au vu des prix que je vois sur internet, ça merevient trop cher pour vérifier si l'installation est possible vers un DDE..


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

Quel a été exactement le diagnostic de ton technicien de chez MacWay ?

- car je note que ton Mac démarre du moins sur un OS de secours Catalina supporté en *RAM*.​


----------



## Ratjou (11 Juin 2020)

Diagnostic rapide.. " disque dur HS ou carte mère "

Il m' a branché un périph externe dans le but d'effacer le disque et de réinstaller mac OS.
Ça a mis un temps fous à charger, s'allumer,  et pour effacer les données, ça chargeait trop longtemps ( environ 5minutes alors que selo  lui c'est quelques secondes selon lui)  pour que ça soit normal... donc il m'a dit que c était soit le disque dur.. soit la carte mère.

Et pour en avoir le coeur net, je devais changer le disque dur ( 200e) et  ça ne marcherait que si c était le disque dur et pas la carte mère... 

Ça te semble avoir du sens pour toi?

Parce que j'ai eu l'impression qu'il faisait beaucoup au feeling...


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

Il faudrait que tu essaies d'installer Catalina dans le volume d'un DDE USB. Si ça fonctionnait => ce serait la preuve suffisante que la *RAM* est fonctionnelle comme la carte-mère. Et que le problème vient du SSD.

- auquel cas : comme il s'agit d'un format barrette clippé à un connecteur de la carte-mère et amovible => il suffirait de changer le SSD. Ou peut-être simplement de nettoyer ses contacts d'abord à l'alcool isopropylique.​


----------



## Ratjou (11 Juin 2020)

Waou !

Je comprends ! Merci
Je vais essayer de me dégotter un DDE USB et d'essayer ça.

Je te tiendrai au courant d'ici quelques jours.

Merci infiniment pour tes lumières et le temps accordés.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

Attention ! -->

- pour installer Catalina à sa destination > il te faut paramétrer au préalable le disque du DDE en : table de partition *GUID* + format *apfs* du volume de destination.​
Je pense que ça vaut le coup que tu fasses ce test pour sa valeur discriminante : si ça plante => la carte-mère est en cause (ne serait-ce que sa *RAM* soudée) ; si ça marche => le SSD est en cause (ce qui est moins grave car il est amovible).


----------



## Ratjou (11 Juin 2020)

C'est possible avec une clef usb de 16 Go?
Je n'arrive pas à faire la partition GUID..


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

Tu as un DDE ?


----------



## Ratjou (11 Juin 2020)

Non pour l instant j'ai juste une clef usb sous la main... je me demandais naïvement si ça fonctionnerait ^^'


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

Quand une clé USB est suffisamment rapide => c'est possible d'installer un OS à son volume et d'avoir un démarrage et un fonctionnement minimal.

- mais il est impossible d'installer Catalina à destination d'un volume de *16 Go*. Il faut dans les *25 Go* disponibles (disons *30 Go* par prudence) - pas moins.​


----------



## Ratjou (11 Juin 2020)

Edit : j'ai réussi. Ça installe sur un DDE USB  en apfs et partition GUID
Je te donne des nouvelles dans 2h10minutes


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

Tout à la fin > tu auras une série d'écrans de paramétrage > le dernier de proposant de récupérer des données. Coche la case : "*Ne pas récupérer de données maintenant*" => ce qui te permettra de créer un compte d'utilisateur avec les identifiants de ton choix.

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu peux ouvrir la session de cet utilisateur. Et si tout fonctionne (quoique lentement : *apfs* + disque rotatif + connexion USB).​


----------



## Ratjou (11 Juin 2020)

Ça n' a pas marché.. ça m' a affiché la même chose que hier :






Je suppose donc que c'est bel et bien la Ram qui est touchée. Et étant soudée a la carte mère, l'ordi est HS (et donc je dois en acheter un nouveau..)

Es-tu d'accord avec cette conclusion ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2020)

Oui : je pense que la carte-mère est en cause (ne serait-ce qu'au niveau de la *RAM* soudée).

- ton Mac étant toujours pris en charge par Apple => tu devrais demander un devis pour un changement de carte-mère : certainement moins cher que d'acheter un nouveau Mac...​


----------



## Ratjou (12 Juin 2020)

Merci d'avoir été au bout des choses et pour ton aide si brillante


----------



## FyssAeon (12 Juin 2020)

Bonjour macomaniac,

T'ayant vu apparaître dans d'autres sujets liés au même problème j'aurais besoin de ton aide.

Aujourd'hui en voulant remettre un ancien OS sur l'ordinateur de ma copine (mac book pro retina 13-inch mid 2014-os catalina / disque dur 1To). J'ai formater les disques durs Macintosh, au redemarrage ils m'ont proposé l'OS Yosemite.

Sauf que comme dans de nombreux cas comme ici le disque dur interne a disparu. Je pense qu'il est resté au format de catalina et donc que Yosemite ne le conçoit pas comme disque dur.. Je ne suis pas sur Mac donc je ne sais pas comment récupérer le disque dur interne...

J'ai déjà fait un diskutil pour m'avancet que je te poste ici.

Merci !





Je suis en Wi-Fi je me suis demandé aussi si le mac ne prenait pas la version d'usine justement parce que j'étais en wifi..


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2020)

Bonsoir *FyssAeon*

Ce n'est pas ici une question de type de partition : "*Apple_APFS*" non reconnu par un OS d'usine antérieur. C'est carrément que le disque physique interne du Mac n'est pas connecté. Il est absent du tableau > qui ne liste que des images-disques supportées en *RAM* : celle de l'OS de secours téléchargée par internet (*disk0*) > et toute une série d'autres créées en *RAM* en auxiliaires d'un démarrage de secours.

- redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) = démarrage par internet téléchargeant en *RAM* un OS de secours Catalina puis démarrant le Mac dessus à la fin. Tu récupères un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Passe la commande :​

```
disutil list internal
```


qui affiche la configuration du disque interne seul

Poste le retour.


----------



## FyssAeon (13 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *FyssAeon*
> 
> Ce n'est pas ici une question de type de partition : "*Apple_APFS*" non reconnu par un OS d'usine antérieur. C'est carrément que le disque physique interne du Mac n'est pas connecté. Il est absent du tableau > qui ne liste que des images-disques supportées en *RAM* : celle de l'OS de secours téléchargée par internet (*disk0*) > et toute une série d'autres créées en *RAM* en auxiliaires d'un démarrage de secours.
> 
> ...



Merci ! 
Alors j'ai bien fait la manipulation et il s'est connecté au wifi. Voici ce qu'il me donne :


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2020)

L'option *internal* n'est valide que pour les OS Mojave & Catalina. Qu'elle ne soit pas ici admise montre que tu es démarré encore sur l'OS de secours d'usine Yosemite > pas l'OS de secours Catalina.


----------



## FyssAeon (13 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'option *internal* n'est valide que pour les OS Mojave & Catalina. Qu'elle ne soit pas ici admise montre que tu es démarré encore sur l'OS de secours d'usine Yosemite > pas l'OS de secours Catalina.


Je ne pense pas que j'ai une os de secours catalina..


----------



## FyssAeon (13 Juin 2020)

J'ai refait la manipulation command L+command R + alt + R. J'ai remis la commande de nouveau et il m'a afficher :




J'avais pas appuyé sur alt je pense que c'est pour ça..


----------



## FyssAeon (13 Juin 2020)

Merci en tous cas, je suppose que maintenant il ne me reste plus qu'à partitionnet le disk0s2 dans l'utilitaire c'est ça ? 

Maintenant mon objectif principal avant la perte de disque dur était de passer sous une ancienne os aurais-tu une méthodologie pour y arriver ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2020)

Dans le *Conteneur apfs* > il n'y a plus que les *3* volumes auxiliaires (*Preboot* > *Recovery* > *VM*). Le volume principal (*Macintosh HD*) a disparu.

- quelles sont exactement tes intentions ? Installer Catalina en mode propre ?​


----------



## FyssAeon (13 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans le *Conteneur apfs* > il n'y a plus que les *3* volumes auxiliaires (*Preboot* > *Recovery* > *VM*). Le volume principal (*Macintosh HD*) a disparu.
> 
> - quelles sont exactement tes intentions ? Installer Catalina en mode propre ?​


Non surtout pas catalina.. Je veux le dégager de là justement... C'était ce que j'ai essayé de faire en formatant macintosh sauf que la configuration d'usine c'est Yosemite et quand j'ai voulu lancer Yosemite il ne détectait plus le disque dur interne Macintosh HD. 

Donc ce que je désire c'est passé sous un os autre que catalina..

Voilà ce que j'ai après avoir remis le volume macintosh


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2020)

Soit tu réinstallaes Catalina dans un 1er temps > puis dans ta nouvelle session tu confectionnes une clé d'installation démarrable d'un OS antérieur => afin de démarrer le Mac dessus et de réinstaller cet OS après effacement du disque interne.

- soit tu réinstalles Yosemite après reformatage de la partition *apfs* non reconnue (je ne sais pas si les ressources de réinstallation de Yosemite sont bien présentes sur le serveur Apple de récupération).​


----------



## FyssAeon (13 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Soit tu réinstallaes Catalina dans un 1er temps > puis dans ta nouvelle session tu confectionnes une clé d'installation démarrable d'un OS antérieur => afin de démarrer le Mac dessus et de réinstaller cet OS après effacement du disque interne.
> 
> - soit tu réinstalles Yosemite après reformatage de la partition *apfs* non reconnue (je ne sais pas si les ressources de réinstallation de Yosemite sont bien présentes sur le serveur Apple de récupération).​



Très bien, j'essaierai la première méthode car la seconde méthode ne fonctionne pas. Yosemite ne voit pas les partitions en apfs.. Et quand on formate on a pas de choix d'autres formats.. 

Je vais donc tenter une clé bootable mojave ou high sierra qui utilisent le format apfs comme ça pas de problème. 

Merci pour tous ! 
Bonne fin de journée !


----------



## Xavo83 (21 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour les Docteurs. Je suis en rade. Sur un Mac Mini fin 2014 que je viens d'acheter. Rien à perdre dessus. Pour partir propre je me suis dit que j’allais changer le compte admin. Comme ça m’a planté j’ai décidé de tout effacer et réinstaller. J’etais en catalina au départ. Je démarre en recov, j’efface le disque, je crois recreer un Macintosh HD, et je lance la reinstall. Mais process qui plante, point d’interrogation, pas de disque Macintosh HD, impossible d’acceder au partitionnement. heellpp ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour *Xavo*

Quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" ?


----------



## Xavo83 (21 Novembre 2020)

MacOS Sierra. Et du coup je devais être en Sierra avant. Je me trompe probablement en mentionnant Catalina


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2020)

Sierra doit être l'OS d'usine de ton Mac s'il s'agit d'un modèle de *2017* : est-ce le cas ?

- ne préférerais-tu pas réinstaller le plus récent OS public (= Big Sur) ? - étant donné que les composants de réinstallation de Sierra sur le serveur Apple de récupération ont un problème de certificat périmé => qui impossibilise le plus souvent une réinstallation...​


----------



## Xavo83 (21 Novembre 2020)

C’est une machine de fin 2014. Peut-être que le précédent propriétaire l‘a modifié mais d’usine il devait tourner sur une version de l’epoque. Apres moi ça m’est assez égal de réinstaller avec Sierra ou catalina ou High Sierra. Je n’ai pas de besoin fort la dessus. sans même parler de l’OS, mon set up disque dur et l’impossibilite de créer une partition macintosh hd merci surprennent


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```

(respecte les espaces - *"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande efface la table de partition *GPT* du disque interne > en recrée une neuve > une partition de format *jhfs+* > un volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Xavo83 (21 Novembre 2020)




----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2020)

Disque réinitialisé : tu disposes d'un volume *Macintosh HD* de destination d'installation.

- dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > tente l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => à destination de *Macintosh HD*. Tu vas bien voir si l'installation de Sierra démarre...​


----------



## Xavo83 (21 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Disque réinitialisé : tu disposes d'un volume *Macintosh HD* de destination d'installation.
> 
> - dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > tente l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => à destination de *Macintosh HD*. Tu vas bien voir si l'installation de Sierra démarre...​


C’est parti. Installe en cours de Sierra sur Macintosh HD. A suivre au café demain . un très grand merci


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2020)

Tu es vraiment verni --> la plupart des utilisateurs tombent sur des ressources de Sierra corrompues par un certificat invalide. Toi tu es tombé sur des composants valides.

- à demain.​


----------



## Xavo83 (22 Novembre 2020)

Bon ben .... succès macomaniac   Ça tout marche. Je suis sur Sierra. A voir si je peux upgrader sur un os plus récent à présent. Un très très grand merci. Bonne journée


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Wil2211 (25 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour @macomaniac

1. Dans "Utilitaire de disque", j'ai effacé le disque de mon Macbook Air pour réinitialiser l'ordinateur
2. Dans "Réinitialiser macOS", le disque dur n'apparait pas pour l'installation (Mac OS High Sierra)
3. J'ai suivi tes premières indications en allant dans le Terminal mais à présent je suis perdu

Je te joins les photos

D'avance je te remercie pour ton aide,

Wil


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour *Wil*

La partition principale du disque virtualise un *Conteneur apfs* => qui ne recèle que *3* volumes auxiliaires : *Preboot* (prédémarrage) > *Recovery* (secours) > *VM* (*V*irtual *M*emory : archivage de la *RAM*).

- pour réinstaller High Sierra => il faudrait créer un volume vide de destination de l'installation dans le *Conteneur*. Mais un bogue du programme d'installation de cet OS fait avorter une installation si les volumes résiduels d'un ancienne installation *Preboot* & *Recovery* existent déjà dans le *Conteneur* => ce qui est le cas ici.​
- il faut donc supprimer le *Conteneur* et ses contenus avant réinstallation à destination d'un volume reformaté solitaire. Mais tu es manifestement démarré actuellement sur l'OS de secours hébergé dans le volume *Recovery* du *Conteneur* => ce qui interdit la suppression du *Conteneur*.​
Il va donc falloir manœuvrer. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 118g jhfs+ BOOT 0b
```

qui rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *118 Go* et crée un volume indépendant *BOOT* de *3 Go*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Wil2211 (25 Décembre 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse @macomaniac

ci-joint le retour :




je te pose aussi ce que j'ai sur l'utilitaire de disque :


----------



## Wil2211 (25 Décembre 2020)

(suite) et voici ce qui l'utilitaire de disque maintenant @macomaniac après cette première manoeuvre


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2020)

Le volume *BOOT* a bien été créé. Passe maintenant la commande :

```
asr restore --s / --t /Volumes/BOOT --erase --noprompt
```

(respecte les espaces et les doubles tirets *--*) la commande appelle l'exécutable Apple *asr* (*a*pple_*s*oftware_*r*estore) à restaurer le volume *OS X Base System* de l'OS de secours démarré (désigné par son point de montage */*) => au volume *BOOT*. *BOOT* va être reformaté > renommé : *OS X Base System* comme la source > cloné en mode "blocs" d'un OS de secours de *1,3 Go* > va hériter de la source la propriété de ne monter qu'en lecture seule > enfin va être rendu démarrable par l'inscription d'un chemin de démarrage sur son en-tête. *2* passes : *Restoring* > *Verifying* - la progression en chacune marquée par des tranches de *10%*

pour t'expliquer le sens de la manœuvre : une fois redémaré ensuite sur ce clone d'OS de secours > tu pourras supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* > puis lancer une installation à destination du volume reformaté.

Poste le retour.


----------



## Wil2211 (25 Décembre 2020)

Voici le retour de la commande asr restore --s / --t /Volumes/BOOT --erase --noprompt


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2020)

Parfait : clone d'OS de secours créé en queue ce disque -->

- redémarre (*menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis : *OS X Base System* (volume *BOOT* renommé) > démarre dessus. Tu retrouves le même écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.​
Repasse alors une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le (haut du) tableau des disques => qu'on voir le *Conteneur apfs* notamment.


----------



## Wil2211 (25 Décembre 2020)

voici le tableau diskutil list :


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2020)

Parfait. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD"
```

(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande supprime le *Conteneur* à contenu bloquant la réinstallation > et reformate un volume *Macintosh HD* standard

Poste le retour.


----------



## Wil2211 (25 Décembre 2020)

Après la nouvelle commande : diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD"


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2020)

Parfait -->

- quitte le *terminal*. Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => et choisis *Macintosh HD* en destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​


----------



## Wil2211 (25 Décembre 2020)

*Merci beaucoup* @macomaniac pour ce cadeau de Noël, ton aide était super. Mon ordinateur fonctionne parfaitement !

Joyeuses fêtes 

W


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2020)

Content pour toi !

- il reste une petite tâche : supprimer la partition *OS X Base System* de bas de disque et récupérer son espace au volume *Macintosh HD*.​
Tu trouves un *terminal* dans ta session at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```

qui affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Wil2211 (25 Décembre 2020)

Voici le résultat @macomaniac :


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         118.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        3.0 GB     disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +118.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            14.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```

la commande supprime la partition *OS X Base System* de bas de disque > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## Wil2211 (26 Décembre 2020)

Ci-dessous la commande pour supprimer la partition et récupérer l'espace :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 OS X Base System
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 3 123 073 024 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 117 999 996 928 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            15.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2020)

Problème résolu !


----------



## Wil2211 (26 Décembre 2020)

Super, merci @macomaniac !


----------



## Mathéo1717 (26 Décembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
> ...


Bonjour excusez moi , j’ai restaurer mon mac , moi aussi je n’ai pas la sélection du disque pour pouvoir télécharger macOS X Yosemite, mais le problème c’est que je n’ai pas la même chose que la personne ci-dessus qui était en détresse , je n’ai pas le disk hitachi mais je n’ai que disk0s2 et disk1 merci de bien vouloir me répondre car c’est très urgent


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir *Mathéo*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir ici les informations de base (tuto) -->

- aucune des options de la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* lancée => va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS relevant d'un volume monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Mathéo1717 (26 Décembre 2020)

Merci d’avoir répondu vite , je me suis empressé d’appliquer votre tuto mais je rencontre un problème lors de l’étape où je suis sur le site de macgénération>forums> Je me connecte mais je n’arrive pas à trouver « ce fil » et n’arrive donc pas à trouver les menus pour la suite de votre tuto pouvez vous m’aidez ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Décembre 2020)

En naviguant au forum : *Mac portables* > tu ne trouves pas le fil intitulé : "*Macintosh HD n'apparaît pas au choix du disque dur pour l'installation"* et sa page *7* pour poster le tableau ?

- sinon : poste une photo du (haut du) tableau => que l'on voie le disque interne.​


----------



## Mathéo1717 (26 Décembre 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2: 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC               121.1 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk14
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Mathéo1717 (26 Décembre 2020)

desolé j'avais juste mal compris


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2020)

Voici la partition principale du disque -->

```
2: 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC               121.1 GB   disk0s2
```

la mention : "*7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC*" est l'*UUID* qui désigne universellement le type de partition : "*Apple_APFS*". Cet *UUID* n'est mentionné dans un tableau de *diskutil* => que lorsque l'OS démarré (macOS ou RecoveryOS) ne reconnaît pas le format *APFS* > lui étant antérieur. C'est le cas ici > où tu as démarré  par internet => ce qui a téléchargé en *RAM* l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac. À aviser l'intitulé du volume de secours : *OS X Base System* (sans le *Mac* initial des OS de secours : Lion ou Mountain Lion) > mais avec une table de partition *APM* (*A*pple_*P*artition_*M*ap) désuète de l'image-disque téléchargée => on va supposer qu'il s'agisse de l'OS Mavericks *10.9* ou Yosemite *10.10*. Et que ton Mac est un MacBook Pro Retina entre la fin *2014* et le début de *2015*.

Questions : est-ce bien l'OS d'usine du Mac que tu veux réinstaller ? - étant donné que tu as déjà installé un OS de format *apfs* sur le disque du Mac => ne préfères-tu pas installer Big Sur = le plus récent OS public ?


----------



## Mathéo1717 (27 Décembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici la partition principale du disque -->
> 
> ```
> 2: 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC               121.1 GB   disk0s2
> ...


j'aimerai bien réinstaller la version la plus recente


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2020)

Alors redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*command option R*) = démarrage par internet (globe terrestre) > téléchargeant en *RAM* un OS de secours Big Sur (*500 Mo* compressés) > puis démarrant le Mac dessus à la fin. Tu retrouves un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.

- l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => propose-t-elle bien d'installer Big Sur ?​


----------



## Mathéo1717 (27 Décembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*command option R*) = démarrage par internet (globe terrestre) > téléchargeant en *RAM* un OS de secours Big Sur (*500 Mo* compressés) > puis démarrant le Mac dessus à la fin. Tu retrouves un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.
> 
> - l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => propose-t-elle bien d'installer Big Sur ?​


Il me propose d’installer macOS Catalina

C’est bon j’ai su faire le reste merci beaucoup pour votre aide elle m’a été tellement utile


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2020)

Parfait. Content pour toi !


----------



## Wbennani (7 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour @macomaniac j'ai un problème similaire pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plait ? 
J'ai voulu formater mon disque pour revendre mon Macbook pro 13' de 2011. Je suis bloqué sur l'utilitaire de disque. Je ne trouve plus mon Macintosh HD. Impossible de réinstaller mac OS high sierra ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour *Wbennani*

Tu as restauré le volume de secours *OS X Base System* original (porté par une image-disque du volume auxiliiaire *Recovery HD*) => au grand volume du disque initialement nommé *Macintosh HD*. Lequel est donc devenu un clone au nom près de volume de secours. Comme tu es démarré actuellement sur l'OS de secours original > tu peux reformater le grand volume avant de lancer une réinstallation.

- donc passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk2
```

(respecte les espaces - *"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande reformate le grand volume et le renomme *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Wbennani (7 Janvier 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Wbennani*
> 
> Tu as restauré le volume de secours *OS X Base System* original (porté par une image-disque du volume auxiliiaire *Recovery HD*) => au grand volume du disque initialement nommé *Macintosh HD*. Lequel est donc devenu un clone au nom près de volume de secours. Comme tu es démarré actuellement sur l'OS de secours original > tu peux reformater le grand volume avant de lancer une réinstallation.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Macomaniac malheureusement j'ai été impatient et j'ai contacté le service client apple store. Il m'ont fait redemarré mon ordi avec MAC OS LION. Mais cette version n'est plus disponible ne ligne donc je suis bloqué. Il me conseille d'aller voir un magasin pour réinstaller une version à jour. As tu une solution autre que celle-ci ?
désolé du dérangement. merci de ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2021)

Quand tu démarres via *⌘R* (*cmd R*) sur l'OS de secours du disque => quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS* " (ou *OS X*) ?


----------



## Wbennani (7 Janvier 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quand tu démarres via *⌘R* (*cmd R*) sur l'OS de secours du disque => quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS* " (ou *OS X*) ?


Bonjour,  MAC OS X


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2021)

Je te demande le nom de l'OS proposé à la réintallation : Lion ? Mountain Lion ? autre ?


----------



## Wbennani (7 Janvier 2021)

MAC OS X LION.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2021)

Mais là tu es démarré par internet (globe terrestre) sur l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac. Car le volume de secours de Lion s'intitule : *Mac OS X Base System*.

- or quand tu avais démarré via *⌘R* sur l'OS de secours du disque (dépendant du volume *Recovery HD*) => le volume de secours s'intitulait *OS X Base System* (sans le *Mac* initial). L'OS proposé à la réinstallation ne pouvait donc pas être Lion mais un OS ultérieur. As-tu redémarré via *⌘R* sur l'OS de secours du disque ( directe et pas globe terrestre) ?​


----------



## Wbennani (7 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac, je ne suis pas certains de tout comprendre donc je te joins les images ci dessus.
Est-ce que cela t'aide ? Avec le service client nous avons était sur le globe terrestre et après 10min de téléchargement je me suis retrouvé avec cette interface. Cepandant quand je clique sur réinstaller mac os lion on me dit que cette version n'est pas disponible en ligne.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2021)

Hé ! mais tu as réinitialisé le disque interne en supprimant sa partition de secours qui te pemettait de démarrer sur un OS de secours plus avancé que l'OS de secours d'usine Lion. OS d'usine Lion dont les composants de ré-installation manquent sur le serveur Apple de récupération.

- par curiosité : cette réinitialisation du disque interne est-elle l'effet des conseils éclairés du service client Apple ?​


----------



## Wbennani (7 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac, Oui cela vient du conseils du service client Apple. Pour information l'appel c'est terminé par " Il faut aller en boutique pour une installation d'un OS plus récent.. 

As tu une autre solution pour m'aider?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2021)

Disposes-tu d'un autre Mac (qui te permettrait de confectionner une clé d'installation démarrable d'un OS compatible avec ton Mac planté) ?

- te souviens-tu quel était l'OS le plus récent installé sur le disque du Mac planté ?​


----------



## Wbennani (7 Janvier 2021)

Je dispose du nouveau Mac book pro touch bar, mais je ne me souviens pas de l'OS le plus récent sur l'ancien MAC.. 
Y'a t-il une solution quand meme ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2021)

De quelle année est ton nouveau Mac ? - quel est son OS installé ?

- tu pourrais envisager d'installer High Sierra (OS maximum de ton Mac *2011*) > mais je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses en confectionner une clé d'installation dans la session de ton nouveau Mac s'il est très récent.​


----------



## Wbennani (7 Janvier 2021)

Mon mac est de 2020 c'est le M1 MacOS Big Sur. 
Est-ce possible ? Si oui j'essayerai demain, si vous avez la démarche à suivre je suis preneur. Sinon un magasin de réparation me propose de le faire pour 49euros est-ce raisonnable ?

Merci pour tout Macomaniac


----------



## Lamahi (7 Janvier 2021)

Wbennani a dit:


> Sinon un magasin de réparation me propose de le faire pour 49euros est-ce raisonnable ?


Personnellement, je préférais utiliser la méthode de @macomaniac (qui trouve toujours une solution) que lâcher 49 balles dans une installation de macOS. Après, ça reste un avis personnel.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2021)

Avec ton Mac de *2020* > je doute que tu puisses configurer une clé d'installation démarrable de High Sierra - OS bien antérieur à l'OS d'usine Big Sur !

Mais on peut quand même explorer un plan B. Dans la session de ton nouveau Mac donc => utilise ce lien : ☞*Reco.dmg*☜ (clique le lien rouge) => qui va faire télécharger une image-disque *Reco.dmg* de *600 Mo* depuis le dossier public de ma DropBox.

- le volume *Reco* de cette image-disque contient *3* outils : une image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* contenant un OS de secours High Sierra (image-disque reprise d'une partition  de secours de High Sierra) > un fichier *BaseSystem.chunklist* listant les contenus de l'image-disque > et un exécutable *dmtest* (créé par Apple à l'époque de Lion mais valide à travers le temps) qui permet d'exploiter les 2 composants précédents pour créer une session de secours en-dessous du volume désigné comme cible.​
Préviens quand tu auras effectué le téléchargement.


----------



## MOMO61 (14 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir, j'ai le même soucis que vous plus haut sauf que moi j'ai une partition dans Internal --> APPLE SSD AP0256Q Media et quand je vais dessus le disque est de 251GB et en dessous ou il y a le graphique des partitions sur une ligne le disque ne fait que 6Gb et quand j'essaie de faire les manips au dessus, il me met erreur. Je possède un MacBook PRO avec la puce M1. J'avais tenté de réinitialiser le mac et j'ai d'abord effacer le disque de l'utilitaire. Seulement voilààà, quand j'ai cliqué sur installer Mac os Big sur un message apparaissait en disant, aucun utilisateur disponible pour exécuter la commande. J'ai donc du supprimer le mac de mon compte ICLOUD et après le système s'est mis en Recovery Mode. Quand je clique sur Reinstall Mac OS, il n'y a aucun choix de disque au moment de l'installation. Je ne sais plus comment faire et ça ne fait même pas 1 mois que je l'ai...


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Caroline*.
> 
> Il y a quelque chose de manifestement pas « _catholique_ » (conforme à l'universel) dans la situation logique du (ou des) disque(s) de ton Mac. L'allusion à une partition EFI absente alors même que, régulièrement parlant, la partition /dev/disk0s1 signalée présente identifie l'ESP = EFI System Partition de 209 Mo + l'allusion à une « matrice RAID » existante (qui impliquerait plus d'un disque là où un Hitachi unique se trouve listé) + l'absence d'une partition-Système disponible (régulièrement identifiée en /dev/disk0s2) => voilà qui demande impérativement des éclaircissements sur la situation logique du (ou des) disque(s) de ton Mac.
> 
> ...


Bonjour macomaniac,
J’ai le même problème que Caroline et ai suivi tes instructions. La première commande m’indique un guid partition scheme de 500 gb divisé en efi 209 fb et 7c345..... de 499. en-suite il présente 14 autres disks. 
La deuxième commande m’indique ‘no core storage logical volume groups found’. Mauvais présage non? 
qu’en dis tu?
Merci
Jm


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

Jmbl a dit:


> Bonjour macomaniac,
> J’ai le même problème que Caroline et ai suivi tes instructions. La première commande m’indique un guid partition scheme de 500 gb divisé en efi 209 fb et 7c345..... de 499. en-suite il présente 14 autres disks.
> La deuxième commande m’indique ‘no core storage logical volume groups found’. Mauvais présage non?
> qu’en dis tu?
> ...




```

```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

Bonjour *Jmbl*

Regarde dans ce fil > *p. 7* > mon message : ☞*#**134*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Il t'indique comment poster ici le tableau des disques.

- je connais déjà la raison de l'absence de présentation d'un volume installable dans ton cas de figure > mais je préfère avoir le tableau des disques en mode texte comme support.​


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Jmbl*
> 
> Regarde dans ce fil > *p. 7* > mon message : ☞*#**134*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Il t'indique comment poster ici le tableau des disques.
> 
> - je connais déjà la raison de l'absence de présentation d'un volume installable dans ton cas de figure > mais je préfère avoir le tableau des disques en mode texte comme support.​


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)




----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

Jmbl a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 211655


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

Jmbl a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 211657


Merci de ta réponse. Je retrouve pas notre fil depuis la mac alors je fais directement depuis le telephone


----------



## Lamahi (3 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

quel OS est proposé par l’option "Réinstaller macOS" ?


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

Lamahi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> quel OS est proposé par l’option "Réinstaller macOS" ?


Yosemite mais de toute façon j’ai pas de disque ou l’installer


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

La partition principale du disque porte la mention :

```
7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
```

il s'agit de l'*UUID* qui désigne universellement le type de partition : "*Apple_APFS*". Il n'est mentionné sur une partition d'un tableau de *diskutil* => que lorsque le Système démarré (*recoveryOS* ici) ne reconnaît pas l'*apfs* > lui étant antérieur. C'est le cas ici > où tu es démarré sur l'OS d'usine de ton Mac = Yosemite.

Redémarre >  et tiens aussitôt pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) -->

- démarrage par internet (globe terrestre) > téléchargeant en *RAM* un OS de secours Big Sur ou Catalina (cela dépend - *500 Mo *compressés) > puis démarrant le Mac dessus à la fin​
=> obtiens-tu en dernière instance un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* ? - si oui : quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" ?


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> La partition principale du disque porte la mention :
> 
> ```
> 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
> ...


Yosemite est proposé. 
‘téléchargement en ram? Pourrais tu m’éclairer stp. J’avais essayé à partir des 4 utilitaires proposés mais cela disait que je n’avais pas assez d’espace dispo... (alors que j’en ai plein)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

Tu n'as pas de fichiers à récupérer d'une installation d'OS *apfs* antérieur ? - on peut reformater la partition ?


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'as pas de fichiers à récupérer d'une installation d'OS *apfs* antérieur ? - on peut reformater la partition ?


J’ai mes fichiers sur un back up time machine si.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

Donc reformater et installer Yosemite en 1er lieu : ça te va ?

- question : tu n'as pas pu démarrer via les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* sur un OS de secours autre que celui de Yosemite ?​


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Donc reformater et installer Yosemite en 1er lieu : ça te va ?
> 
> - question : tu n'as pas pu démarrer via les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* sur un OS de secours autre que celui de Yosemite ?​


Depuis time machine j’ai essayé (Catalina) mais ça n’a pas marché


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

Est-ce que ta sauvegarde TM est sur un DDE USB ?


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que ta sauvegarde TM est sur un DDE USB ?


Yep


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

Quel est l'OS sauvegardé dans ta TM : Catalina ?


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quel est l'OS sauvegardé dans ta TM : Catalina ?


Yep


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

Jmbl a dit:


> Yep


La j’ai redémarré avec cmd alt r et la récupération Mac OS tourne avec l’examen des volumes


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

Jmbl a dit:


> La j’ai redémarré avec cmd alt r et la récupération Mac OS tourne avec l’examen des volumes


Je dois filer et serai pas réactif les 3 prochaines heures


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

D'accord. Sinon : ton DDE branché au Mac > redémarre > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis le volume de ta TM (qui doit ête affiché > car il recèle un OS de secours démarrable de Catalina).

- obtiens-tu à la fin un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > où l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" offre d'installer Catalina ?​


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'accord. Sinon : ton DDE branché au Mac > redémarre > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisis le volume de ta TM (qui doit ête affiché > car il recèle un OS de secours démarrable de Catalina).
> 
> - obtiens-tu à la fin un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > où l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" offre d'installer Catalina ?​


Oui j’obtiens l’écran des 4 utilitaires mzcOS. ´Réinstaller macOS’ offre Mojave et comme avant le seul disque offert et mon DDE TM


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

Est-ce que ça te dirait de réinstaller Mojave > puis de récupérer ta TM à la fin ?

- si oui > passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list internal
```

et poste la configuration interne obtenue seule.


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que ça te dirait de réinstaller Mojave > puis de récupérer ta TM à la fin ?
> 
> - si oui > passe une commande :​
> 
> ...


Tant que je récupère l’usage du Mac ... je redémarre DDE branché ? J’appuie sur quelles touches au démarrage?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

Est-ce que tu es toujours dans la session de secours obtenue après avoir démarré sur le volume de ta TM ?


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu es toujours dans la session de secours obtenue après avoir démarré sur le volume de ta TM ?


Non, Mac éteint


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

Alors DDE branché > démarre avec "*alt*" sur le volume TM. Quant tu as les 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```

qui affiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le retour.


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors DDE branché > démarre avec "*alt*" sur le volume TM. Quant tu as les 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > passe une commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list internal
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (3 Février 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```

(respecte les espaces - *"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande efface le disque interne > remet une table *GPT* > un format *jhfs+* > un volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Jmbl (3 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
> ...


Ok, lance. Te dis demain pour le follow up. Merci


----------



## Jmbl (4 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
> ...


Le retour:


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

Opération réussie -->


*a)* quitte le *terminal*. Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => en choisissant *Macintosh HD* comme destination. Une installation propre de Mojave va s'effectuer > après conversion de *Macintosh HD* au format *apfs*.

*b)* en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage sur Mojave juste installé et divers paramétrages => une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" > et choisis le volume de ta TM  en source. L'«Assistant de migration» (en charge ici) va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance.  Une récupération par l'Assistant de migration est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin.


----------



## Jmbl (4 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Opération réussie -->
> 
> 
> *a)* quitte le *terminal*. Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => en choisissant *Macintosh HD* comme destination. Une installation propre de Mojave va s'effectuer > après conversion de *Macintosh HD* au format *apfs*.
> ...


Raté!


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

La connexion à internet est-elle établie (icône du *Wi-Fi* dans l'angle supérieur droit de l'écran) ?


----------



## Jmbl (4 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> La connexion à internet est-elle établie (icône du *Wi-Fi* dans l'angle supérieur droit de l'écran) ?


Oui, Bizarrement à la 2ème tentative j’ai plus choisir Mac HD et alors message: ´une erreur s’est produite lors du contrôle préalable de votre volume en vue de la conversion Apfs ´...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

Relance le *terminal* et passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap convert disk0s2
```

qui convertit *Macintosh HD* au format *apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Jmbl (4 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Relance le *terminal* et passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap convert disk0s2
> ...


Ici


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

Il y a un échec de la conversion de la partition à l'*apfs*. Ce qui induit l'échec d'installation de Mojave > laquelle procède à cette conversion en préalable.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```

(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande efface le disque interne > remet une *GPT* > un format *apfs* > un volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour => qu'on voie ce qui se passe.


----------



## Jmbl (4 Février 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Poste le retour => qu'on voie ce qui se passe.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

Ça a fonctionné. Relance l'installation de Mojave à destination de *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Jmbl (4 Février 2021)

C’est bon. Mojave est en vous d’installation sur Macintosh HD . 
bon ça va prendre encore 3 heures mais je te dirai le résultat , merci bcp  pour ton aide


macomaniac a dit:


> Ça a fonctionné. Relance l'installation de Mojave à destination de *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

Parfait. Je te redonne ici ce qui te restera à faire une fois l'installation de Mojave achevée -->


en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage sur Mojave juste installé et divers paramétrages => une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" > et choisis le volume de ta TM  en source. L'Assistant de migration (en charge ici) va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance.  Une récupération par l'Assistant de migration est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin.


----------



## Jmbl (4 Février 2021)

Top, merci encore.

Pas loin mais pas rendu encore ...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Février 2021)

Un vrai parcours du combattant !

- je te conseillerais bien de redémarrer une fois > en rebootant sur le volume de ta TM > et de relancer l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" à destination de *Macintosh HD*. Mais ça va prendre encore du temps.​


----------



## Jmbl (5 Février 2021)

Échec... Mojave a +/- pu être installé mais  ensuite en suivant tes instructions ça n’a pas marché. En éteignant. Et redémarrant (normalement) voilà ce que je trouve :


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2021)

Le disque interne de ton Mac est détecté comme matériellement défaillant.

- rappelle-moi le modèle et l'année de ton Mac.​


----------



## Jmbl (5 Février 2021)

MacBook pro mid 2012


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2021)

MacBook Pro *13"* en gabarit ?


----------



## Jmbl (5 Février 2021)

Oui


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2021)

Le disque interne est-il toujours le HDD (rotatif) d'usine ? - ou un SSD que tu aurais mis toi-même en remplacement ?


----------



## Jmbl (5 Février 2021)

HDD


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2021)

Ton Mac est équipé d'un lent HDD tournant à *5400 tr/mn*. Le talon d'Achille de ce modèle *13" mi-2012* est la nappe SATA qui relie le disque à la carte-mère : elle s'avère couramment défaillante avec le temps. Je me demande alors si c'est bien le HDD qui est défaillant > ou la nappe qui relie le disque au processeur.

- aurais-tu par hasard un boîtier SATA <=> USB (ou un câble SATA <=> USB) => qui te permettrait de brancher ton HDD en externe une fois extrait (facile) du Mac ?​


----------



## Jmbl (5 Février 2021)

Non, mais je vais tenter de trouver et essayer. Merci


----------



## macomaniac (5 Février 2021)

Voici le tuto iFixit pour l'extraction du HDD : ☞*MBP 13" 2012 HDD*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Il te faut juste 2 petits tounevis : Phillips 00 pour les vis de la plaque du fond du Mac et torx T6 pour celles de la barrette de maintien en place du disque dans son alvéole. Opération manuelle triviale.

- un câble SATA <=> USB suffirait (regarde sur Amazon par exemple). En branchant le HDD en externe et en récidivant le processus d'installation à sa destination => tu verrais si ça fonctionne ou pas. Si oui => nappe SATA HS à remplacer ; si non => HDD HS à remplacer (par un SSD 2,5" alors apportant environ un *x6* en vitesse exécutive).​


----------



## Jmbl (9 Février 2021)

Salut, suis toujours à la recherche du câble, vais trouver (j’habite pas en Europe). Par contre en lisant un post qq part, qu’un écrivait que le claquement du DD était le signe annonciateur de sa future mort, et mon Mac claquait souvent (sans pouvoir identifier l’origine du claquement). Avec ce qui m’arrive j’en conclus au décès. 

Tu en dis quoi ? Je pense commander un SSD sur le lien que tu m’as transmis. 
Merci. Jm


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2021)

Un bruit de claquement ou de grattement => fait penser à une tête de lecture qui a atterri sur le plateau du disque rotatif - en effet.


----------



## Vald (16 Février 2021)

Bonjour @macomaniac,

Je fais appel à ton expertise car je rencontre un problème avec mon MacBook Air mi-2013. Il me semble qu'il a voulu installer BigSur (bien que je ne voulais pas), depuis il démarre sur un écran gris/point d'interrogation/récupération internet.
Lorsque je redémarre avec Cmd+Alt+R, et que j'effectue la commande diskutil list, voici ce que j'obtiens :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +3.2 GB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨macOS Base System⁩       2.9 GB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *125.8 GB   disk20
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk20s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨KINGSTON⁩                125.5 GB   disk20s2

-bash-3.2#
```

Comme tu peux voir, mon SSD interne n'est plus reconnu. J'ai essayé d'insérer une clé USB restorée en MacOs étendu afin de voir si je pouvais effectuer une réinstallation de MacOS Big Sur dessus (via un redémarrage Cmd+Alt+R), mais j'ai un message d'erreur "vous ne pouvez pas effectuer l'installation sur ce volume car il manque une partition de programme interne sur l'ordinateur".

Je me retrouve donc bloqué et ne sais pas bien quoi faire.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2021)

Bonjour *Vaid*

Le SSD du Mac n'est pas connecté. Quant à effectuer une installation d'OS sur un disque externe > voici ce qu'il y a à savoir -->

- le programme d'installation doit pouvoir vérifier le programme interne *EFI* du Mac (qui assure le prédémarrage) => pour éventuellement procéder à sa mise-à-jour. Or l'interface qui permet de communiquer avec l'*EFI* est uniquement un petit volume *EFI* formé sur la partition n°*1* du disque interne du Mac > et d'aucun autre disque. Ton SSD interne n'étant pas connecté > son volume *EFI* est indisponible => et donc une installation même à destination d'un disque externe est bloquée.​
Je te conseille de porter ton Mac dans un magasin agréé Apple pour un diagnostic de la panne.


----------



## Vald (16 Février 2021)

D’accord, donc selon toi il n’y a pas de solution ? Ça me semble tout de même étrange que mon ssd se soit déconnecté tout à coup


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2021)

Le SSD est un gabarit barrette clippé à un connecteur de la carte-mère et retenu par une vis. Il est donc amovible. Si tu avais les bons tournevis (pentalobe *P5* pour les vis de la plaque de fond du Mac et torx *T5* pour la vis du SSD) => tu pourrais déclipper le SSD > nettoyer les contacts à l'alcool isopropylique > reclipper > vérifier si le SSD est connecté ou pas.

- et déjà redémarrer une fois pour voir si le disque est réapparu.​
Si le SDD est diagnostiqué comme HS > tu peux mettre un compatible de la marque OWC à la place.

----------

Pour démarrer ton Mac en externe > il faudrait que tu aies un autre Mac et que tu installes un OS dans le volume d'un DDE USB. Voir si le MBA démarre ensuite sur ce système préinstallé.


----------



## Vald (16 Février 2021)

J’ai bien un vieux MacBook de 2008 qui tourne sur Mac OS X 10.6.8, j’imagine que je peux essayer de réinstaller OS X sur mon MBA dans un premier temps.

Comment savoir si c’est bien le SSD et non pas la RAM/carte mère qui sont endommagées ? Si le seul moyen est de démonter le SSD alors je vais acheter les outils nécessaires.

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (16 Février 2021)

Que tu aies pu démarrer via internet sur un OS de secours Big Sur téléchargé en *RAM* > recoveryOS semblable en réduction à macOS => montre que la carte-mère et la RAM fonctionnent.

- ton problème touche au SSD : est-il HS ou bien son connecteur ?​


----------



## Vald (16 Février 2021)

C’est déjà rassurant de savoir que la carte mère et la RAM sont OK.

Pour le SSD, je ne pense pas que ça soit un problème physique car tout fonctionnait parfaitement. D’après moi c’est la mise à jour BigSur s’étant lancée automatiquement qui a provoqué ce problème de non reconnaissance de mon disque interne.

Je vais tenter de booter le Mac avec une clé bootable Catalina pour voir si ça résout le problème.


----------



## Vald (17 Février 2021)

@macomaniac J'ai bien réussi à installer Catalina sur une clé USB formatée en APFS, le Mac est donc très lent mais c'est déjà un bon début. En lançant une commande diskutil, voici ce que j'obtiens : 

```
Last login: Wed Feb 17 12:14:24 on console
XXXXXX@MacBook-Air-de-XXXXX ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *125.8 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         125.6 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +125.6 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  9.6 GB     disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                736.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *16.3 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS PSP                     16.0 GB    disk2s2

XXXXXXX@MacBook-Air-de-XXXXXX ~ %
```
J'ai volontairement remplacé mon nom par "XXXX". 
Selon moi le disk0 correspond à la clé USB sur laquelle j'ai installé Catalina.
Le disk2 correspond lui à la clé bootable depuis laquelle j'ai pu installer Catalina.
Mais qu'en est-il du disk1 : ça ne pourrait pas être mon SSD interne ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2021)

Les index d'appareils (*disk0* > *disk1*) ne sont pas des constantes (des attributs fixes) > mais des variables fonction de l'échelonnement temporel des disques dans le processus de connexion (= attachement au Système du Mac). Le *disk0* est donc le vainqueur de cette course à la connexion.

- tu vois ici q'uil s'agit d'une clé USB de *125 Go* > dont le disque physique est indexé *disk0*. Le *disk1* est un disque virtuel : il s'agit de l'espace-disque du *Conteneur apfs* (hébergeant des volumes) > virtualisé depuis la partition primaire du disque de la clé. Le *disk2* est ta seconde clé USB de *16 Go*.​
Comme tu peux le voir > ton Mac fonctionne (quoique lentement à cause du support de la clé). Et le SSD interne est en panne avérée (non connecté). Si tu veux améliorer un peu les choses (en attendant de régler la panne du SSD) > tu pourrais cloner (avec la démo de Carbon Copy Cloner) le *Conteneur Macintosh HD* de la clé => à un *Conteneur apfs* créé sur un HDD externe (DDE USB) --> vitesse médiocre attendue > ou  à un SSD externe en connexion USB-3 (meilleure vitesse) => et démarrer le Mac dessus.


----------



## Vald (24 Février 2021)

Bonjour @macomaniac . Sur tes conseils je viens d'acheter un SSD Aura Pro X2 de chez OWC.

J'ai bien pu installer macOS Big Sur depuis un démarrage Alt+Cmd+R, mais après un certain temps d'utilisation, le mac s'éteint et je me retrouve sur un point d'interrogation. Puis impossible d'accéder à nouveau au bureau, même en démarrant avec Alt.

J'ai donc réinstallé une nouvelle fois, voici ce que j'ai sous la commande diskutil list :


```
Last login: Wed Feb 24 19:32:34 on console
XXXX@MacBook-Air-de-XXX ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *240.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         239.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +239.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh - Données⁩     5.5 GB     disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 294.4 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.7 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh⁩               15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1

XXXX@MacBook-Air-de-XXX ~ %
```
Mon Mac s'est éteint durant ce message. Je pense que le problème peut venir d'un problème d'EFI, en sachant qu'OWC précise que la version 10.13 doit être installée au préalable sur le Mac avant de mettre le nouveau SSD. Je ne pense pas avoir ce prérequis sachant que mon SSD d'origine était K.O.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2021)

La distribution des *6* volumes de Big Sur est bien présente.

- est-ce que tu ne pourrais pas installer un OS antérieur à la place ?​


----------



## Vald (24 Février 2021)

J'ai tenté d'installer depuis ma clé bootable Catalina, malheureusement depuis ma dernière extinction du mac, je ne parviens plus du tout à l'allumer, ni avec Cmd+R, ni Cmd+Alt+R, ni Alt, ni en sans échec... j'ai simplement le son de démarrage puis écran noir.

En revanche quand j'enlève le SSD j'ai bien accès à l'OS de récupération.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2021)

Peux-tu configurer une clé d'installation démarrable de High Sierra (comme préconisé par OWC) ?

- puis > la clé branchée au Mac > démarrer la touche "*alt*"pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage > et choisir le volume : *Install macOS High Sierra* ? - si tout fonctionne > effacer le SSD OWC interne et installer High Sierra. Voir si tu obtiens une session stable à la fin.​


----------



## Jmbl (3 Mai 2021)

Salut


Jmbl a dit:


> Salut, suis toujours à la recherche du câble, vais trouver (j’habite pas en Europe). Par contre en lisant un post qq part, qu’un écrivait que le claquement du DD était le signe annonciateur de sa future mort, et mon mac claquait souvent (dans pouvoir identifier l’origine du claquement). Avec ce qui m’arrive j’en conclu au décès. Tu en dis quoi? Je pense commander un ssd sur le lien que tu m’as transmis. Merci. Jm


, me revoilà ;-). Je vais changer le HD en Ssd, y en a t il un que tu conseillerais a l’achat en 500 go? Merci


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mai 2021)

Bonjour *Jmbl*

Un SSD de la marque Crucial ferait l'affaire. Ou un Samsung.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mai 2021)

Jmbl a dit:


> Salut, me revoilà ;-). Je vais changer le DD avec un Ssd, y en a t il un que tu conseillerais ? Merci. Jm


Si tu pars sur du Crucial interne, le modèle MX500 est bien. Beaucoup mieux que le BX.


----------



## Jmbl (4 Mai 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Jmbl*
> 
> Un SSD de la marque Crucial ferait l'affaire. Ou un Samsung.


Salut macomaniac, Ok, merci, je vais chercher ça. Faut il que je change la câble sata pendant que j’y suis ? Si oui, tu sais où je peux trouver ça sur le net? Merci


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2021)

Si tu veux changer aussi la nappe SATA > regarde sur le site MacWay un composant spécifique à ton Mac (modèle / année).

- tu as sur le site iFixit des tutos concernant le changement de disque et de nappe (regarde là encore à ton modèle de Mac dans son année).​


----------



## Jmbl (11 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir Sly54 et macomaniac, 
Ça y est, je viens de recevoir le Mx1to (j’en ai profité pour doubler la capacité tant qu’à faire). Une fois monté, y a t il une manip spéciale à faire lors de l’allumage ? (Sachant que je vais utiliser Time Machine). J’ai lu qq part qu’il fallait par exemple ordonner le Trim sur le nouveau disque. 

Merci ! Jm

-----------------------------------------------------------

J’ai vu la boîte ça reste mx500, je me suis emballé tout seul


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir *Jmbl*

Il faut paramétrer le SSD comme il faut en 1er lieu.

- l'as-tu installé en interne ?​


----------



## Jmbl (11 Mai 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> - l'as-tu installé en interne ?


Je vais l’installer en interne oui


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2021)

Préviens quand ce sera fait. On reparamétrera le SSD alors.


----------



## Jmbl (13 Mai 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Préviens quand ce sera fait. On reparamétrera le SSD alors.


Salut macomaniac, ça y est, c’est fait! J’attends les instructions patron  ;-)


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2021)

As-tu ton DDE support de TM branché en externe au Mac ?


----------



## Jmbl (13 Mai 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> As-tu ton DDE support de TM branché en externe au Mac ?


Oui


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2021)

Bon. Démarre ton Mac (ou redémarre) > la touche "*alt*" tenue pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Tu devrais voir affiché le volume de ta TM > parce qu'il contient un OS de secours démarrable planqué dans un dossier invisible. Choisis ton volume TM > démarre dessus -->

- obtiens-tu après un temps de chargement un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (comme celui d'une session de secours) ?​


----------



## Jmbl (13 Mai 2021)

Non, j’ai ça


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2021)

Qu'est-ce qui se passe si tu démarres sur le volume : *Copies de sauvetage* ?


----------



## Jmbl (13 Mai 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui se passe si tu démarres sur le volume : *Copies de sauvetage* ?


Si, c’est bon, ça me présente 4 options dont le TM

J’imagine je dois effacer mon SSD interne et le mettre en format APFS ? Et quel schéma je choisis : guid / mbr / Apple ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2021)

D'accord. Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir ici les informations de base (tuto) -->

- aucune option de la fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* lancée => va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS relevant d'un volume monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil

en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Jmbl (13 Mai 2021)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *1.0 TB     disk0

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Copies de sauvegarde... 499.7 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2021)

Voici le SSD -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *1.0 TB     disk0
```

passe la commande :


```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```

(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande configure le SSD : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *Macinotsh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Jmbl (13 Mai 2021)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Macintosh HD
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2021)

Parfait.

- à présent : quel est l'OS proposé à la réinstallation par l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS*) ?​


----------



## Jmbl (13 Mai 2021)

Mojave


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2021)

D'accord. Petit tuto pour la réinstallation -->


*a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" --> à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* formaté de neuf > ce qui va donner une installation propre de Mojave.

*b)* en fin d'installation > le Mac va redémarrer sur l'OS Mojave > et tu vas avoir une série de panneaux de paramétrage : remplis tout comme requis. Le dernier panneau te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de sauvegarde*" > et choisis le volume *Copies de sauvegarde* de ta TM en source. L'Assistant de migration (en charge ici) va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. Une récupération par l'Assistant de migration est toujours lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session en interne à la fin.


----------



## Jmbl (13 Mai 2021)

Ça marche !!! sauf Office qui me demande une clé que je n'ai plus. Merci pour le gros coup de pouce ;-). Ça me rassure de savoir qu'on peut encore bricoler de l'électronique et éviter de tout racheter. 

Merci encore. jm


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2021)

Content pour toi ! - tu dois trouver le fonctionnement plus rapide - non ?

- pour la suite Office : je ne saurais pas t'aider. Demande à @Aliboron (expert en la matière) s'il aurait une idée.​


----------



## Aliboron (14 Mai 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Demande à @Aliboron (expert en la matière) s'il aurait une idée.


OK, j'ai pris le relais sur ce point dans *cet échange* !


----------



## Jmbl (14 Mai 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi ! - tu dois trouver le fonctionnement plus rapide - non ?


Oui, il est plus rapide, et surtout il fonctionne ;-)


----------



## Ledimdong (24 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour j‘ai le même soucis. J‘ai passé la commande diskutil disk. L’ordinateur démarrait sousWindows 10. avant que j‘essaye d’installer le logiciel d’origine Lion. Si j‘ai bien compris il va falloir réinstaller un volume Hd Mac OS étendu journalisé. Je ne voudrais pas me planter en faisant la manipulation. Le Mac est de 2012.  un i7 avec un ssd 128 Go et un disque dur de 1 terra. Merci d‘avance.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour *Ledimdong*

Tu as 2 disques internes : 1 SSD de *121 Go* & 1 HDD de *1 To*. Les 2 partitions principales des 2 disques sont solidarisées en un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* (type classique) > mais un Fusion Drive décapité du volume logique collectif qu'il devrait exporter.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil cs list
```

qui affiche un tableau détaillé de l'actuel *CoreStorage*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Ledimdong (24 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Ledimdong*
> 
> Tu as 2 disques internes : 1 SSD de *121 Go* & 1 HDD de *1 To*. Les 2 partitions principales des 2 disques sont solidarisées en un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* (type classique) > mais un Fusion Drive décapité du volume logique collectif qu'il devrait exporter.
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2021)

Le système de stockage *CoreStorage* de ton Fusion Drive se compose de 2 magasins de stockage primaire *Physical Volumes* > inscrits dans les 2 partitions principales des 2 disques > et importés comme supports de stockage par un *Conteneur* collectif intitulé : *Logical Volume Group*. Il manque la superstructure de ce dispositif : le *Logical Volume* (espace disque virtuel) portant le volume *Macintosh HD*.

- je ne sais pas où tu en seras lorsque tu liras ce message. Si tu avais fermé le *terminal* ou quitté la session de secours --> relance le *terminal* de cette session et repasse la commande :​

```
diskutil cs list
```

pour toi-même. Si tu as gardé le *terminal* ouvert > tu as toujours le tableau du *CoreStorage* affiché sous les yeux. Sélectionne et copie en haut de tableau > à droite de la mention : *Logical Volume Group* > l*'UUID* = *5C956474-9D95-454C-97CD-AC25D84EC1D6*.

Cela fait > à droite de *-bash-3.2#* > commence par saisir le début de commande :

```
diskutil cs createVolume 5C956474-9D95-454C-97CD-AC25D84EC1D6
```

où tu sautes un espace après *createVolume* et colles l'*UUID* que tu as copié à la suite. Puis tu sautes encore un espace après la fin de l'*UUID* collé > et tu saisis le final de la commande :


```
jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```

(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande totale doit ressembler à ceci -->


```
diskutil cs createVolume 5C956474-9D95-454C-97CD-AC25D84EC1D6 jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```

tu exécutes alors la commande. Cette commande exporte un *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* à partir du *Conteneur CoreStorage* existant du Fusion Drive

Poste le retour.


----------



## Ledimdong (24 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le système de stockage *CoreStorage* de ton Fusion Drive se compose de 2 magasins de stockage primaire *Physical Volumes* > inscrits dans les 2 partitions principales des 2 disques > et importés comme supports de stockage par un *Conteneur* collectif intitulé : *Logical Volume Group*. Il manque la superstructure de ce dispositif : le *Logical Volume* (espace disque virtuel) portant le volume *Macintosh HD*.
> 
> - je ne sais pas où tu en seras lorsque tu liras ce message. Si tu avais fermé le *terminal* ou quitté la session de secours --> relance le *terminal* de cette session et repasse la commande :​
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2021)

Ça a fonctionné : tu disposes d'un Fusion Drive complet > avec un volume *Macintosh HD* collectif installable.

- mais je soupçonne que tu ne sois pas au bout de te peines question installation. Si tu quittes le *terminal*  et lances l'option : "*Réinstaller Mac OS X*" => quel est le nom de l'OS proposé à l'installation ?​


----------



## Ledimdong (24 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça a fonctionné : tu disposes d'un Fusion Drive complet > avec un volume *Macintosh HD* collectif installable.
> 
> - mais je soupçonne que tu ne sois pas au bout de te peines question installation. Si tu quittes le *terminal*  et lances l'option : "*Réinstaller Mac OS X*" => quel est le nom de l'OS proposé à l'installation ?​


Mountain Lion. Je n‘ai pas encore lancer l’installation.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2021)

Je doute que les composants de réinstallation de Mountain Lion soient disponibles sur le serveur Apple de récupération. Mais sait-on jamais ?

- lance l'installation > et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé. Tu n'auras qu'à dire comment ça s'est passé...​


----------



## Ledimdong (24 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je doute que les composants de réinstallation de Mountain Lion soient disponibles sur le serveur Apple de récupération. Mais sait-on jamais ?
> 
> - lance l'installation > et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé. Tu n'auras qu'à dire comment ça s'est passé...​


Pour l’instant il fait l’installation sur le disque HD. Si ça fonctionne, tu es le père Noël aujourd’hui.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2021)

Tu as un téléchargement de *4,4 Go* de composants de réinstallation impliqué > avant l'installation proprement dite. Tu vas bien voir.


----------



## Ledimdong (24 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je doute que les composants de réinstallation de Mountain Lion soient disponibles sur le serveur Apple de récupération. Mais sait-on jamais ?
> 
> - lance l'installation > et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé. Tu n'auras qu'à dire comment ça s'est passé...​


Merci à toi. L’installation s‘est bien passée, sans accro. En te souhaitant de joyeuses fêtes. Mon cadeau vient d‘arriver. Merci Père Noël.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2021)

Content pour toi et bon Noël !

- note : les composants de réinstallation de Mountain Lion étant régulièrement absents du serveur Apple de réinstallation > il faut croire qu'une intervention spéciale du Père Noël t'ait accordé le cadeau d'une installation réussie ​


----------



## Ledimdong (25 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi et bon Noël !
> 
> - note : les composants de réinstallation de Mountain Lion étant régulièrement absents du serveur Apple de réinstallation > il faut croire qu'une intervention spéciale du Père Noël t'ait accordé le cadeau d'une installation réussie ​


Bonjour la Compagnie. Alors ne crions pas victoire de suite. L'installation a bien réussi Mais c'est la version 10.8.5. Ce matin J'ai voulu installer photoshop qui fonctionne trés bien sur mon ancien Mac  Mais Je n'ai pas pu. On me demande la 10.9 et  impossible de faire la mise à jour logiciel.. Connexion à l'apple store impossible. Donc Je recontacte le père Noël aprés les fêtes.... J'ai Quand même essayer un truc : supprimer crlcache.db et ocspcache.db mais ça ne marche pas. Je ne suis donc pas au bout de ma peine pour avoir une installation performance.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2021)

As-tu un autre Mac que l'*iMac* sur lequel tu as installé Mountain Lion ? - si oui : de quelle année est-il ?


----------



## Ledimdong (25 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> As-tu un autre Mac que l'*iMac* sur lequel tu as installé Mountain Lion ? - si oui : de quelle année est-il ?


Un imac de 2007 2,8Ghz Intel core duo lequel il y avait Tiger Mais avec la mise à jour faite il y a fort longtemps J'ai OS X 10.9.5 (13F1911) installé dessus.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2021)

Est-ce que l'*iMac* de *2012* que tu as réinstallé (Fusion Drive - Mountain Lion) --> a un Safari qui fonctionne ?


----------



## Ledimdong (25 Décembre 2021)

Il a l'air de fonctionner


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2021)

Dans ta session du *2012* --> utilise ce lien : ☞*Ancien OS*☜ qui ouvre une page Apple. En bas de tableau > utilise l'option : OS X El Capitan 10.11 qui va télécharger une image-disque de *6,2 Go* : *InstallMacOSX.dmg* à l'emplacement favori des téléchargements.

- quand tu as l'image-disque > d'un double-clic monte son volume > entres-y > et fais encore un double-clic sur le paquet *InstallMacOSX.pkg* contenu. Choisis comme destination le volume démarré *Macintosh HD*. Attention ! il ne s'agit pas de l'installation de l'OS > mais d'un installateur : *Installer OS X El Capitan* (*6,2 Go*) dans les Applications.​
Quand tu as l'installateur dans les Applications > d'un double-clic dessus lance le programme d'installation d'El Capitan et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination. Note : il vaut mieux que tu installes El Capitan (plus avancé) que Mavericks.


----------



## Ledimdong (25 Décembre 2021)

Ledimdong a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé OS X El Capitan ce matin.Je pensais qu'il fallait faire une clé bootable... Bref J'ai double cliqué et J'ai sélectionné Macintosh HD. Il y a bien une installation en cours. Quelle brêle je suis....


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2021)

Tu peux lancer directement tout installateur d'un OS égal ou supérieur à l'OS démarré.


----------



## Ledimdong (25 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans ta session du *2012* --> utilise ce lien : ☞*Ancien OS*☜ qui ouvre une page Apple. En bas de tableau > utilise l'option : OS X El Capitan 10.11 qui va télécharger une image-disque de *6,2 Go* : *InstallMacOSX.dmg* à l'emplacement favori des téléchargements.
> 
> - quand tu as l'image-disque > d'un double-clic monte son volume > entres-y > et fais encore un double-clic sur le paquet *InstallMacOSX.pkg* contenu. Choisis comme destination le volume démarré *Macintosh HD*. Attention ! il ne s'agit pas de l'installation de l'OS > mais d'un installateur : *Installer OS X El Capitan* (*6,2 Go*) dans les Applications.​
> Quand tu as l'installateur dans les Applications > d'un double-clic dessus lance le programme d'installation d'El Capitan et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination. Note : il vaut mieux que tu installes El Capitan (plus avancé) que Mavericks.


Installation réussie. Merci Père Noël ! C'est la journée des cadeaux....


----------



## macomaniac (25 Décembre 2021)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Ledimdong (25 Décembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu peux lancer directement tout installateur d'un OS égal ou supérieur à l'OS démarré.


Je me suis posé la question pendant l'installation.

J'ai voulu installer Sierra. Il a planté pendant l'installation. quand il s'allume, une barre de téléchargement apparaît puis l'écran devient noir et il de rallume. Et le manège recommence. J'ai réussi a le relancer en tapant alt + r au démarrage, Mac os Sierra s'installe sur le disque HD Mais l'erreur risque de se reproduire.


----------



## Ledimdong (26 Décembre 2021)

Ledimdong a dit:


> Je me suis posé la question pendant l'installation.
> 
> J'ai voulu installer Sierra. Il a planté pendant l'installation. quand il s'allume, une barre de téléchargement apparaît puis l'écran devient noir et il de rallume. Et le manège recommence. J'ai réussi a le relancer en tapant alt + r au démarrage, Mac os Sierra s'installe sur le disque HD Mais l'erreur risque de se reproduire.


L’installation a été un succès la deuxième fois. Ouf ! Mais je pense que je vais arrêter la customisation du système d’installation. Pour finir. Quand il m’a dit redémarrer en appuyant sur d. Il redémarrait et lançait le programme d’erreur. Je me suis fait un sacré flip en me disant que je l’avais peut-être bousillé... bonnes fêtes Père Noël


----------



## la.bards (27 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour @macomaniac,

J'ai récupéré un MacBookPro et j'ai voulu repartir sur des bases sereines. En voulant refaire l'installation j'ai supprimé la partition "Macintosh HD", j'ai regardé tes autres dépannages et voilà où je suis bloqué :
	

		
			
		

		
	










Pour info: l'utilitaires OS X me propose de réinstaller MAC OS X Mountain Lion 

J'espère que tu pourras m'aider, merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour *la.bards*

Tu avais passé une commande de reformatage valide de la partition *disk0s2* du disque. Malheureusement le formateur de système de fichiers *newfs_hfs* a échoué à former un volume sur la partition. Il n'est pas impossible que ce soit dû à un problème matériel de disque.

- tente la commande alternative :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```

qui réinitialise le disque : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour => qu'on voie comment le disque aura réagi à cette nouvelle tentative d'écriture.

Par ailleurs : de quelle année est ce Mac ?


----------



## la.bards (28 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *la.bards*
> 
> Tu avais passé une commande de reformatage valide de la partition *disk0s2* du disque. Malheureusement le formateur de système de fichiers *newfs_hfs* a échoué à former un volume sur la partition. Il n'est pas impossible que ce soit dû à un problème matériel de disque.
> 
> ...


Voici le résultat de la deuxième commande 
	

		
			
		

		
	





C'est un MacBookPro de mi 2012.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2022)

Ton *MacBook Pro* de *2012* est-il un *13"* ?

- je pose la question car le talon d'Achille spécifique de ce Mac est la mauvaise qualité de la nappe SATA qui relie le disque à la carte-mère.​


----------



## la.bards (29 Janvier 2022)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ton *MacBook Pro* de *2012* est-il un *13"* ?
> 
> - je pose la question car le talon d'Achille spécifique de ce Mac est la mauvaise qualité de la nappe SATA qui relie le disque à la carte-mère.​


Oui c'est un 13"


----------



## la.bards (29 Janvier 2022)

Si je branche le disque dur avec un raccord SATA-USB et je que retente le formatage : ça me confirmerai que le soucis vient de la nappe SATA ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2022)

Absolument : si tu parviens à reformater le disque connecté en USB externe > alors que l'opération échoue en interne --> c'est que la nappe SATA est à 100% défaillante.

- si la nappe est confirmée HS > tu pourras trouver un modèle de remplacement adapté à ton Mac sur le site MacWay --> ici : ☞*Nappe disque dur pour MacBook Pro 13" Unibody mi-2012*☜ (19,9€) ou là : ☞*Nappe disque dur iFixit IF163-041-1 MacBook Pro 13" Unibody (mi-2012)*☜ (44,9€). Voici un tuto iFixit pour le changement de nappe : ☞*Remplacement de la nappe du disque dur du MacBook Pro 13" Unibody mi-2012*☜.​


----------



## la.bards (29 Janvier 2022)

D'accord @macomaniac ! Je n'ai pas en ma possession le raccord nécessaire : mais je ferai les tests dès que possible.

Merci des conseils, je te ferai un retour dans quelques temps.


----------



## la.bards (12 Février 2022)

Après les essais avec le câble SATA-USB, j'ai confirmé que le problème venait bien de la nappe.
Je l'ai changée hier et tout refonctionne, plus qu'à mettre l'OS le plus récent possible, je te remercie pour ton aide @macomaniac!


----------



## macomaniac (12 Février 2022)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Palmouse (16 Juin 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un Makbook Pro 2015 de 13'' dans le lequel j'ai changé le DD SSD 128GB par un DD SSD 1TB. J'ai crée une clé bootable (sur un disque dur externe que j'ai formaté en table de partition GUID et Mac OS étendu (journalisé) à l'aide de mon Macbook Air de 2011). Sur ce DD externe j'y ai mis MacOs High Sierra puisque normalement compatible avec mon Macbook Pro. Lorsque je démarre mon Macbook Pro je peux lancer l'installation de MacOs High Sierra via le DD externe bootable mais systématiquement, lorsqu'il reste deux minutes d’installation, l'ordi s'éteint et redémarre. Lorsque je vais sur l'utilitaire de disques, je vois qu'il y a de l'espace qui a été utilisé mais visiblement l'installation n'est pas allée jusqu'au bout.
Par ailleurs, si je tente la commande "command+R" (sans DD externe du coup) et que je sélectionne "Réinstaller OS X", l'installation de OS X Yosemite 10.10 démarre mais lorsqu'il faut sélectionner un disque, rien ne s'affiche. À ce moment, dans l’utilitaire de disque, il ne voit que disk0 « OS X Base System » (et pas mon nouveau disque SSD fraichement installé). En lisant les postes précédents j'ai alors pensé que cela pouvait venir de la façon dont mon nouveau SSD était formaté, du coup j'ai tenté la commande:

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```
qui a fonctionné.
Mais cela n’a rien changé à mes problèmes et je n’arrive toujours pas à installer un OS sur mon Macbook Pro...
Je vous joins quelques photos et diskutil. Je serais TRÈS reconnaissant de la moindre aide car je me sens dépassé 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Palmouse (23 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si je n'ai pas de réponse parce que le problème est évident (auquel cas je serais rassuré ) ou si au contraire parce qu'il n'y a pas de solution (auquel cas je serais désespéré ).

J'ai à nouveau cherché dans différents forums ou posts et je n'y arrive toujours pas... Lorsqu'il reste 2 minutes d'installation, mon Macbook Pro redémarre... J'ajoute quelques photos si cela peut aider...

Je viens de faire la commande suivante (avec mon DD externe bootable branché) et voici le résultat:

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

Je suis désolé si mon problème n'en est pas un et que la solution est simple, c'est ce que je souhaite mais je tourne vraiment en rond et je ne sais pas quoi faire


----------



## maxou56 (24 Juin 2022)

Palmouse a dit:


> Par ailleurs, si je tente la commande "command+R" (sans DD externe du coup) et que je sélectionne "Réinstaller OS X", l'installation de OS X Yosemite 10.10 démarre mais lorsqu'il faut sélectionner un disque, rien ne s'affiche.


Bonsoir,
C'est pas anormal si tu as mis un SDD Pcie NVMe il faut High Sierra minimum. Pour les OS plus anciens il faut des SSD Pcie AHCI.

Sur ton Mac tu as déjà installer High Sierra ou +, ou fait des MAJ vers High Sierra ou +
Car les MAJ, installation de macOS mettent aussi à jour le Firmware du Mac et pour un SSD PCIe NVMe il faut une certaine version du Firmware.

Quel modèle de SSD?
Ton Mac est bien connecté à internet lorsque tu essayes d'installer High Sierra?

Tu as essayé en formatant bien le SSD à la racine (en sélectionnant TIMETEC 1TB...) dans l'utilitaire de disque, ou en tapant plutôt la commande
X à remplacer par le numéro du disque

```
diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ "Macintosh HD" /dev/diskX
```
Car tu dis avoir effacé seulement la partition disk0s2 et donc pas le disque en entier disk0



> je viens de faire la commande suivante (avec mon DD externe bootable branché) et voici le résultat:
> 
> ```
> -bash-3.2# diskutil cs list
> ...


C'est normale, tu n'as pas de Fusion Drive sur ton Mac.


----------



## Locke (25 Juin 2022)

Je ne fais que passer, mais je n'ai aucune confiance dans la marque Timetec pour un SSD. Ce n'est pas le premier membre à rencontrer ce type de problème. Petit rappel pour un bon formatage...




...en 0) un clic sur Présentation et on sélectionne Afficher tous les Appareils. En 1) on sélectionne la racine du SSD et pas ce qui est en dessous. Un clic en 2) affichera les autres options en tenant compte en 5) qu'il faut impérativement sélectionner Table de partition GUID.


----------



## Palmouse (27 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Merci à tous les deux pour votre aide!

Voici la marque du nouveau SSD: *Timetec 1To MAC SSD NVMe PCIe Gen3x4 3D NAND TLC* 

Effectivement mon Mac est connecté à internet en Wifi lorsque je lance l'installation.

Je viens de faire la commande:

```
diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ "Macintosh HD" /dev/disk0
```
qui a fonctionné. J'ai donc retenté une installation de High Sierra dans la foulée mais meme problème...

Pour répondre à la question de *maxou56*, non sur ce Macbook Pro je n'ai jamais installé High Sierra auparavant. Du coup j'ai remis l'ancien SSD et j'ai fait l'installation vers High Sierra. Ensuite, j'ai remis le nouveau SSD et j'ai lancé l'installation de High Sierra à partir de mon DD externe bootable. Et.... ca a fonctionné!!!!! 

MERCI BEAUCOUP !!!!


----------

